# Java error



## jchuillier (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm a complete beginner in this and after downloading 4.11 I have a java error

I'm using Xp Sp3 and java 6-12

here's the log of the error, thanks for the help




----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Exception during startup


Message:
java.lang.RuntimeException: java.io.IOException: Could not get shell folder ID list
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
java.io.IOException: Could not get shell folder ID list
sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolderManager2$ComInvoker.invoke(Unknown Source)
sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.getFileSystemPath(Unknown Source)
sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.composePathForCsidl(Unknown Source)
sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.<init>(Unknown Source)
sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolderManager2.get(Unknown Source)
sun.awt.shell.ShellFolder.get(Unknown Source)
sun.swing.WindowsPlacesBar.<init>(Unknown Source)
com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.updateUseShellFolder(Unknown Source)
com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.installComponents(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicFileChooserUI.installUI(Unknown Source)
com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.installUI(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComponent.setUI(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JFileChooser.updateUI(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JFileChooser.setup(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JFileChooser.<init>(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JFileChooser.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.o$34.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.o.I(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.o.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.UA.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
jexepackboot.run(Unknown Source)
jexepackboot.main(Unknown Source)
Could not get shell folder ID list
sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.getFileSystemPath0(Native Method)
sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2.access$900(Unknown Source)
sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2$8.call(Unknown Source)
sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2$8.call(Unknown Source)
java.util.concurrent.FutureTask$Sync.innerRun(Unknown Source)
java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source)
java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.runTask(Unknown Source)
java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source)
sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolderManager2$ComInvoker$3.run(Unknown Source)
java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

This is a bug in Java's Swing library, see http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6544857

It may be caused by shell folder paths that point to locations that do not exist. If you are comfortable with Regedit you can look at the keys in

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

And make sure that the paths do not point to non-existent or not accessible locations, e.g. a drive that is not connected or another user's folders. Some examples are shown in the Sun Bug entry.


----------



## jchuillier (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello,

Thanks for the tips, I have checked the registry and all is OK (all the folders and paths are existing)

However i still have the launch problem....

i'll check the sun blog...


----------



## jchuillier (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello again....

The java blog is quite clear on this, it's been known for 2 years and the bug is still unsolved...

I've tried the workarounds described but nothing works...

I guess that REW will have to do without me for the time being 

I'll try with the next java update and hope these idiots will solve it, to me they look as bad as MS right now :hissyfit:

Thanks for the help and I hope i can bother you guys soon with my problems...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There is a way to disable use of shell folders by the file chooser, it may help. I'll put an option for that in the V5 release (but that is some way off, sorry).


----------



## jchuillier (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I'll be waiting for the next release.

Just for my information why does java need to know where my documents are stored to be able to run (on top of this when it knows it it won't run properly...)

Hope to hear from you soon

JC


----------



## thebuffman (Feb 4, 2009)

have you tried uninstalling java completely and then re-installing. when i say uninstall i mean first run the uninstall program and then remove the java's runtime environment from the registry manually? here is a link that may be beneficial. hope it helps.


----------



## jchuillier (Feb 17, 2009)

Well to be honest I had a FW problem and I had to reformat (eset destroyed the network and there was no way out....) so you can say that yes I removed java and it didn't help...

Is there a "quick and dirty" fix to be done on the REW that i can try or just wait fo the next release ?

Thanks


----------



## thebuffman (Feb 4, 2009)

jchuillier said:


> Well to be honest I had a FW problem and I had to reformat (eset destroyed the network and there was no way out....) so you can say that yes I removed java and it didn't help...
> 
> Is there a "quick and dirty" fix to be done on the REW that i can try or just wait fo the next release ?
> 
> Thanks


when you say FW problem does that mean Fire Wall? if so that is interesting. ESET i thought was only an anti-virus solution not Firewall solution. i am just curious about this if you don't mind elaborating. i also run ESET as an anti-virus solution but was unaware of any issues it might cause.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

jchuillier said:


> Is there a "quick and dirty" fix to be done on the REW that i can try


Not that I am aware of, sorry.


----------



## jchuillier (Feb 17, 2009)

thebuffman said:


> when you say FW problem does that mean Fire Wall? if so that is interesting. ESET i thought was only an anti-virus solution not Firewall solution. i am just curious about this if you don't mind elaborating. i also run ESET as an anti-virus solution but was unaware of any issues it might cause.


ESET makes EAV which is ESET ANTI VIRUS and also ESS which is ESET SMART SECURITY.

The firewall is quite good but it installs some miniports in the system to redirect the IP streams.

When one of these crashes (the miniport) you cannot remove it because "it is needed by windows to start" and it lockes the complete network (no wifi, no RJ, no BT, no 1394...)

And because they use an MSI to install you HAVE to keep the original MSI file to remove, which I didn't....

So basically a great product, using an installer which makes it impossible to remove without killing the registry :yikes:


----------



## jchuillier (Feb 17, 2009)

JohnM said:


> Not that I am aware of, sorry.


So I'll wait for the "long and clean" fix 

However because of this my sound will be poor, my wife will divorce and I will commit suicide, but I'm not putting any pressure of course.....


----------



## thebuffman (Feb 4, 2009)

jchuillier said:


> ESET makes EAV which is ESET ANTI VIRUS and also ESS which is ESET SMART SECURITY.
> 
> The firewall is quite good but it installs some miniports in the system to redirect the IP streams.
> 
> ...


i see. thanks for the info.


----------

